# Wood splinter in hand



## 4hope

Hi Nic 
Just wondering if you have any tips on how to get a splinter out of my toddlers palm she's refusing point blank to let me near it. It is starting to get red don't want to take her to the Dr's as it's not that bad. 
Thanks


----------



## nichub

Hi, I would let her soak it in the bath and maybe attempt it when she is asleep? 

If that fails then you may need a trip to gp 😁

I hope you manage it xx


----------



## 4hope

Lol tried that lol I've put the really adhesive plaster on hoping it will pull it out!!  She's usually really good but has a vomiting bug just now so don't want to spread it at the gp lol x


----------



## nichub

No that's sensible, just keep an eye out for it looking inflamed and if it's in ta I long the skin will heal over the top xx


----------



## 4hope

It's out now had to hold her tight while I took it out lol she wasn't a happy bunny but it went very red x


----------



## nichub

Ah good on you, I would have done the same to be honest! Well done you!! 😀


----------



## 4hope

Lol it had to be done


----------

